
Dabrowski’s Theory and Existential Depression in Gifted Children and Adults - _kyran
http://www.davidsongifted.org/db/Articles_id_10554.aspx
======
_kyran
There's an abundance of references to 'gifted children', likely due to the
context in which it was written for (a site about 'the nation's brightest
young people'). Regardless, it still provokes a lot of thought and delves into
some thoughts, attitudes and behaviours I've experienced myself.

Most notably:

When their (gifted children) intensity is combined with multi-
potentiality—giftedness in several areas—these youngsters may also become
frustrated with the existential limitations of space and time. Although they
try to cram 27 hours worth of living into a 24-hour day, there simply isn’t
enough time to develop all of the talents and interests that they may have.
They have to make choices, but the choices among so many possibilities feel
unfair because they seem arbitrary; there is no "ultimately right" choice.
Choosing a college major or a vocation is difficult when one is trying to make
a decision between passion and talent in areas as diverse as violin, genetics,
theoretical mathematics, and international relations. How can one be all that
one can be? In truth, one cannot be all that one “could” be in every area.
This realization can be very frustrating.

~~~
nibs
My rule for myself is that I can achieve anything I want in my life AND NOT
everything I want in my life. Not that I am particularly special or multi-
talented, just thought it was a good way to force me to cut optionality off
and focus.

